# Frame bag messed up finish on my new bike



## riverat (May 22, 2015)

So I ordered some crappy little frame bag for my new surly (the ibera something) on Amazon for 16 bucks.and.it screwed up the finish on the top tube. So, I'm looking for a good triangle frame bag that won't give me this issue. Any suggestions? Also any ideas on how to fix my clear coat?


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

Any bag is going to rub and eventually wear your paint. Some might do it more than others, but they will all do it eventually, especially if dirt and grit get between the bag and frame. 

Some bag makers will recommend using clear tape on the frame at the contact points. For me, I don't worry about it, it's a mountain bike and it is getting plenty of scapes and whatnot from everyday riding.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Everything that straps to your frame will rub the finish. Google Racer's Tape. Works wonders.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

When it rubs all the way through so the frame breaks then I say job well done! Bikepacking and keeping a bike pristine are mutually exclusive! I call the rub marks patina!
If they can't smell you coming then you haven't been out long enough!


----------



## floorguy (Aug 13, 2014)

I have been happy with my Revelate, however my next frame bag will be a custom Becker.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Same problem on some of my bikes with the ibera bags. I think it's because the material they use on the bottom is rough to prevent it from sliding. Of course, in order to prevent it from sliding, it has to dig in. I've thrown a strip of gorilla tape under my frame bags. Not as light weight or clear as racers tape, but I'm not in it for the looks or weight saving. Just don't want the bag to slide around.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

From a bag makers perspective, a lot of people look at the rubbing as a badge of accomplishment. As others have said, basically any bag is going to rub. The dust, dirt, mud, etc. gets in between the straps and your frame and just rubs like sandpaper. If you want to help avoid, it... the racers tape does a good job protecting your frame but it's hard to cover all the possible rub points. The first scratches on a frame always hurt but try to enjoy the ride just the same.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a well worn ECR and as others said I like the weathered look but frame bags can eventually do some real damage to the frame. My Mountain Feedbag rubbed long enough to make a noticeable depression in the head tube. 

The problem is easily solved with packing tape, maybe two layers in the worst spots. Packing tape is cheap and likely already in your house. No need for fancy tape. 

Don't ignore the problem it won't get better.


----------



## riverat (May 22, 2015)

You guys rock! It just struck me because I've only used the bag three times and I'm already seeing wear on the paint. Who knows what it would.look like after a year out! So I'll definitely look into racers tape and I'll definitely buy a better bag too. Like a salsa or revelate.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I doubt a better bag will do anything different in regards to paint rub. It'll be a better bag, just don't expect the frame rub to go away. Nature of the beast. A little dirt in between can tear it up quick.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Good reason to ride steel.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm not so sure steel is immune to frame rub. Admittedly I'm an oddball and keep my frame bag and feed bags on my bike for all rides but in my experience the paint goes quickly then the bags begin to eat steel. 

Sure steel can in theory be repaired but I'd say regardless of frame material or perceived bag quality a person would be wise to tape their frame. 

I'm riding in somewhat harsh desert conditions and the bags stay on so I've essentially covered the frame with packing tape. Looks a mess when the bags are off but I don't care.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Yeah, not immune, but steel wears/abrades much slower than aluminum or carbon, so it will still last longer.


----------



## digibud (Sep 21, 2009)

So if you're concerned about the frame being kept as pristine as possible (not everyone is) then before you tape it, give it a good cleaning followed by a layer of car wax. Be sure the tape/protectant goes well beyond the nominal size of the velcro so when the velcro slides back and forth it won't encounter the frame. If you tend to leave the bag on the frame for long times, check the protector/tape occasionally to clean the area of dust/dirt. My wife uses a small bag on her top tube virtually all the time but keeps no tape on the bike, yet there is no wear on the bike. Dunno how many miles on it. Maybe 15,000? There is no wear visible because I keep the bikes very clean and applying a car wax is part of my regular cleaning. I have the time and enjoy having a clean, silent bike. Not everyone wants to bother with that so good protectant clear tape is a great way to keep rubbed-on areas looking good.


----------



## davesupra (Sep 2, 2013)

I wrapped my frame with packaging stretch wrap, works great.

Product Image


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just get racers tape or gorilla clear tape. Problem solved. All bags are going to rub.

And ignore the steel comment, ya it takes longer to damage from rubbing (after paint it gone) but itll rust through at those spots.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I love a bike with some well earned wear and tear.


----------



## riverat (May 22, 2015)

vikb said:


> I love a bike with some well earned wear and tear.


See, i agree this looks pretty bada$$ but on a brand new bike it looks like tan lines and we all know that doesn't look to swell. I think i'm just noticing because it's a new bike but once I develop more wear n tear i doubt i'll even notice but what i've done for now, is put clear shipping tape over where the velcro straps connect. You can't even notice that there's tape there


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

vikb said:


> I love a bike with some well earned wear and tear.


Exactly! Anyone can have a new/looking rig...


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

A well used bicycle should look well used.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

Here's how I dealt with that issue: 2 hose clamps and a length of fiberglass tent pole clamped next to left side of stem connection and then clamped at the fork stanchion crown so the pole is diagonal. Need a stem at least 80 to 100mm. The clamped pole then keeps the bar bag from ever toughing the head and never gets in the way of any cables. velcro strap around bag and pole for stability. I plan to revise this by using other lighter material as long as it's strong. The weight of the clamps and pole is minimal. Protect the handlebar and fork by using old rubber tube under the clamps.
You may have to adjust all attachments such as lights, gps, etc. But it works for me.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

The frame bag on my bike has already worn the paint off the back half of the bike!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

PL Scott said:


> Here's how I dealt with that issue: 2 hose clamps and a length of fiberglass tent pole clamped next to left side of stem connection and then clamped at the fork stanchion crown so the pole is diagonal. Need a stem at least 80 to 100mm. The clamped pole then keeps the bar bag from ever toughing the head and never gets in the way of any cables. velcro strap around bag and pole for stability. I plan to revise this by using other lighter material as long as it's strong. The weight of the clamps and pole is minimal. Protect the handlebar and fork by using old rubber tube under the clamps.
> You may have to adjust all attachments such as lights, gps, etc. But it works for me.


I find that my Jones Loop bar keeps my RP bar bag about an inch in front of my headtube, so that is another solution. Plenty of room for any bar mounted accessories also. I have yet to see any rubbing through the clearcoat, let alone the powder coat, on my Coconino frame. If it ever comes to that it's time for new paint, and thankful to wear it out again.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

vikb said:


> I love a bike with some well earned wear and tear.


Indeed. Matches the look of the motor after all these years in my case, lol.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Have you talked to a lawyer yet? I'm sure you can get a minimum of a new bike as a settlement.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Co-opski said:


> Have you talked to a lawyer yet? I'm sure you can get a minimum of a new bike as a settlement.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

bsieb said:


> Good reason to ride steel.


You mean so that when your bag rubs completely thru the paint the frame starts to rust?

Sounds like a good place for Alu is you ask me.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

It's simple - if you want to keep your bike pristine, don't go bikepacking. 

In fact, you probably shouldn't ride it at all. 

Life is messy.


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

get two exact bikes, ride one and put the other one in a glass case in your closet.

problem solved.


----------

